# Pet Services



## AAH Worcestershire (Jan 7, 2019)

I own Animals at Home Worcestershire and provide all types of animal care from dog walking, hosting, pet visits, cat feeds, horse care, animal ambulance and transportation. In face anything to do with animals. I own the Worcestershire franchaise of Animals at Home, so I am part of a well established, trustworthy company. No job too big or small. I cover the Worcestershire area, fully insured, vet trained, city and guilds dog walking diploma and DBS checked. Please get in touch if you need help with your pets or indeed if you are going on holiday and need them looking after. I even offer a wedding dog chaperone service, so if you are getting married and want your pets in your photos, I will take care of them and get them home safe and sound


----------



## Yorkey (Aug 19, 2019)

How extensive business!
Hi, boss, do you still lack an employee? It's my first time to hear "wedding dog chaperone service", in the beginning, I just think what you say is a dog's wedding.
Do you still keep many kinds of animals? Will you consider to train them to be a therapy animal? Then they can help more people and get a promotion both in the body and mind.


----------

